# Rosquillas



## BMurillo

Hola a todos, ojalá me puedan ayudar a saber, ¿como se les llama en los diferentes países hispanoablantes a las famosas rosquillas (que tanto gustan a Homer/o Simpson)? Aquí en Sevilla se les dice Donuts, quizás respetando su origen, que puede ser bien estadounidense o británico. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## grdsit

Aquí les decimos DONAS.


----------



## bb008

Hola

Aquí en Venezuela se le dice Donuts, pero no sé si valdrá la pronunciación en tú hilo, siempre oirás decir al venezolano: Por fa, pana una *"DONA".*


----------



## grdsit

Olvidé mencionar que le llamamos rosquillas a una especie de gusanos que tienen un exoesquelto tostado, tiene una apariencia similar a una lombriz, peo mide unos 2 ó 3 cm, y vive en lugares húmedos, y siempre están en una posición enroscada como una culebra que descansa.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá también son donas. 

Una dona puede ser también la vagina.


----------



## Aviador

Buenas noches.

He oído que la gente en Chile, en locales como Dunkin Donuts pide /donats_/._ Las /ts/ más o menos claras, dependiendo de quien las diga, pero normalmente tratan de producirlas.

Saludos


----------



## gdiaz

Tengo la impresión de que la palabra "dona" deriva precisamente de la marca comercial "Donuts", pero la expresión genérica es rosquilla, tal como se oye en Los Simpson y esas películas (o filmes?) policiales dobladas(os) al español en México.
En Chile hay una rosquilla artesanal que llamamos "picarón".


----------



## Jellby

Para mí los "dónuts" son, primero una marca comercial, y luego son bollos grandes y esponjosos. Las rosquillas son más pequeñas, como pastas de té, y con consistencia más dura. Ah, y tanto las rosquillas como los dónuts tienen que tener agujero, si no, son otra cosa.


----------



## krolaina

Jellby said:


> Ah, y tanto las rosquillas como los dónuts tienen que tener agujero, si no, son otra cosa.


 
Sí, sí...pero las rosquillas de San Isidro (listas y tontas) se llaman rosquillas y no tienen agujerito...


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Sí, sí...pero las rosquillas de San Isidro (listas y tontas) se llaman rosquillas y no tienen agujerito...


 
Sí que tienen, lo que pasa es que algunas son tan gordas que casi ni se ve, ¿o me estoy equivocando de dulce? 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## BMurillo

Jellby said:


> Exactamente. Para mí los "dónuts" son, primero una marca comercial, y luego son bollos grandes y esponjosos. Las rosquillas son más pequeñas, como pastas de té, y con consistencia más dura. Ah, y tanto las rosquillas como los dónuts tienen que tener agujero, si no, son otra cosa.


Ok, por cierto, si no tienen agujero ¿como se les llama en España? Te lo pregunto porque efectivamente venden en las panaderias dónuts esponjosas hechas con el mismo material que éstas solo que rellenas bien de crema pastelera o de chocolate...


----------



## bb008

Aquí hay también bueno para nosotros dos tipos de donas: con el agujerito y unas sin agujerito y esas viene rellenas de cualquier crema, chococlante, dulce de leche (arequipe), etc.

Y las roquitas (serían rosquillas para otros) son unas muy parecidas pero más pequeñas que tiene semillitas de anís y un glaseado azucarado muy ricas...


----------



## Jellby

BMurillo said:


> Ok, por cierto, si no tienen agujero ¿como se les llama en España? Te lo pregunto porque efectivamente venden en las panaderias dónuts esponjosas hechas con el mismo material que éstas solo que rellenas bien de crema pastelera o de chocolate...



Pues "bollo", sin más o, si se quiere:

*bamba.*
2. f. Bollo redondo relleno de crema, nata, etc.


----------



## bb008

Jellby said:


> Pues "bollo", sin más o, si se quiere:
> 
> *bamba.*
> *2. f. Bollo redondo relleno de crema, nata, etc.*




Aquí se le dice *BOMBA... son rellenas de cremita pastelera y por fuera tiene azúcar.*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bb008 said:


> Hola
> Aquí en Venezuela se le dice Donuts, pero no sé si valdrá la pronunciación en tú hilo, siempre oirás decir al venezolano: Por fa, pana una *"DONA".*


Que Autentica !  



bb008 said:


> Aquí hay también bueno para nosotros dos tipos de donas: con el agujerito y unas sin agujerito y esas viene rellenas de cualquier crema, chococlante, dulce de leche (arequipe), etc.
> Y las roquitas (serían rosquillas para otros) son unas muy parecidas pero más pequeñas que tiene semillitas de anís y un glaseado azucarado muy ricas...


 
Tengo una tia, que hace las famosas mandocas maracuchas... ella les llama _"rosquitas"_. Sabes? son esas de platano, que tiene una forma entrecruzada muy particular...


----------



## Jhoanus

ROSANGELUS:
Tengo una tia, que hace las famosas mandocas maracuchas... ella les llama _"rosquitas"_. Sabes? son esas de platano, que tiene una forma entrecruzada muy particular

Exageradamente deliciosas... Pero jamás he escuhado a ningún maracucho decirles rosquillas.... Serán cosas de tu tia??? de que parte del Zulia es???


----------



## ROSANGELUS

No Johanus ese es el problema que ella no es maracucha, entonces bueno, me imagino que le invento ese nombre, le provocó nose....

Ella es de Caracas...


----------



## Kangy

Acá les decimos *rosquitas*.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México son donas; si tienen relleno, son donas rellenas. Siempre tienen un hueco.

También se venden los "agujeros de dona", que no son más que piezas del mismo pan del tamaño de un agujero de dona.

Al menos en México, el término precede por mucho a la aparición de Dunkin' Donuts. Donut no es un nombre comercial. La palabra original es _doughnut _que se pronuncia igual. Es como _light_ y _lite_.


----------



## Jellby

ToñoTorreón said:


> Al menos en México, el término precede por mucho a la aparición de Dunkin' Donuts. Donut no es un nombre comercial.



En España sí es un nombre comercial, pero no de Dunkin'


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¿En serio? Sería como hacer nombre comercial "taco".


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Aquí también se les llama *donas*. Y así como mencionó gdiaz, en Perú también existen los "*picarones*", que están hechos a base de harina de trigo, zapallo, camote y otros ingredientes.

La masa se fríe en abundante aceite y el resultado es una rosquilla (con agujero, claro) crocante en la superficie pero suave en el interior. Se sirve con miel y es deliciosa.

Atentamente,


----------



## chics

BMurillo said:


> Ok, por cierto, si no tienen agujero ¿como se les llama en España?


Pues "dónut sin agujero". 
Es que si no lo tiene ya pasa a ser un bollo redondo y chato, sin más. Los de la caja que muestra Lamartus, de tipo americano, los llamamos en mi ciudad dónuts sin agujero. 

Por cierto, que un par de conocidas marcas de bollería industrial han perdido un montón de dinero que invertieron sobretodo en publicidad para sacar este "nuevo" producto, que creía que sería un éxito.. y, bueno, algunos (rellenos, eso sí) siguen en el mercado por cabezonería de algún jefe (perdón, motivos políticos de empresa); pero con pérdidas.
En otros países, en cambio, no ocurrió ésto y se venden como churros. Será que son países sin churros.


----------



## gdiaz

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿En serio? Sería como hacer nombre comercial "taco".


 
Y, de hecho, la cadena "Taco Bell" vende en Chile, y supongo que en otros países, tacos, burritos, quesadillas y otras exquisiteces...


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, el nombre en origen era, como apuntó Toño, el inglés *doughnut*, que en América escriben también *donut*.
Este es el nombre genérico de un tipo de bollo, que puede llevar o no agujero.

Si no lleva agujero, lleva relleno.

Luego, se popularizó la cadena comercial Dunkin, y en muchos lugares el nombre entró después de eso.
Pero al parecer almenos en México no fue así, según lo que nos cuenta Toño, y quizás en España tampoco, ¿no?..
Claro está que la forma *dona* (femenino) que usan en América es una castellanización de *donut*.



> Quote:Originally Posted by *BMurillo*
> 
> 
> Ok, por cierto, si no tienen agujero ¿como se les llama en España?
> 
> Pues "dónut sin agujero".



Y para mí también es así. Si se fijan, los de los locales Dunkin son todos donuts, y la mayoría ya no tienen agujero.
Y ya comprobé, en España, que se dio ese nombre también a otros bollos sin agujero, de otras marcas (American Donuts sería una, me parece)...
Además, los que tienen agujero (que no conozco muy bien ya que compro siempre los otros ), no me parece que lleven relleno...Eso lo llevan los que van sin agujero, más bien.

Total, no todas las rosquitas son donuts, ni todos los bollos lo son, pero todos los donuts pueden ser rosquitas (más o menos) o bollos...

Saludos


----------



## L4ut4r0

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿En serio? Sería como hacer nombre comercial "taco".



Aquí existen las galletas Kuky (cookie = galleta). En el pasado existió el Candy Bar (barra de dulce), una golosina. Hay un restaurante llamado Rodizio (restaurante brasileño de carnes a la espada). La actual cerveza Cristal antes se llamaba Pilsener y la cerveza Morenita se llamaba Malta.

Taco Bell no califica, porque Bell no es genérico.

En el libro Freakonomics se habla de un señor que tenía un negocio de rosquillas, pero la duda que cabe es ¿vendía _donuts_ o _bagels?_ Mi duda era tanta que tuve que averiguar y eran _bagels._ Un _bagel_ es un pan, que para mi gusto no califica como rosquilla, ya que no es dulce.

Es curiosa la definición de _bagel _que da el diccionario Random House, que en parte dice "pan con forma de _doughnut"._


----------



## chics

xeneize said:


> Luego, se popularizó la cadena comercial Dunkin, y en muchos lugares el nombre entró después de eso.
> Pero al parecer almenos en México no fue así, según lo que nos cuenta Toño, y quizás en España tampoco, ¿no?...
> 
> Si se fijan, los de los locales Dunkin son todos donuts...


Buenos días.

En España el nombre viene de una marca de aquí: la *Panrico*. Ahora tienen "donut" como marca registrada y varias filiales que incluyen el nombre "donut". Se vende como bollería industrial de desayuno: los donuts y los donetes, y éstos últimos sí son rosquillas.

También existe el mismo producto hecho por otras marcas y el consumidor final lo compra en supermercados, panaderías o bares. Popularmente, se considera donut si está desnudo ("con azúcar", que en realidad es glucosa pura) o cubierto de chocolate.

En general, en panaderías y bares se aprecia más la bollería "no industrial", como cruasanes, palmeras y ensaimadas; pero los donuts, las cañas de bollería industrial y los bollicaos (otro Panrico) también existen...

Propongo una investigación sobre el terreno: puedes comprar una cosa suelta de esas del Dunkin, sin agujero, cubierta de glasa o algo rosa o de cualquier color así; y se la ofreces a alguien al azar. Si pides que te diga lo que es, le llamará pastelito, bollo americano u otra cosa, pero sólo unos pocos dónut.

Una cosa es que una marca diga que vende "donuts" y otra que el público los considere "donuts". Nosotros llamamos madalenas a los _muffins_, nocilla a la _nutella_, etc.


----------



## krolaina

chics said:


> los donuts y los donetes, y éstos últimos sí son rosquillas.
> 
> Si pides que te diga lo que es, le llamará pastelito, bollo americano u otra cosa, pero sólo unos pocos dónut.


 
Y los filipinos...

Creo que si haces la prueba conmigo hubiese dicho: "pues un dónut relleno" (y me hubiese quedado más ancha que corta).


----------



## chics

¿Sí? En Francia venden ésto en alguna panaderías y algunos españoles, cuando las ven, comentan: "Mira, la misma pasta que los donuts".

Para mí, ese _la misma que_ implica que no lo consideran donuts. A los sin agujero rellenos de nocilla les llamamos "bomba de nocilla/chocolate" todos los que venimos del sur de los pirineos, sin habernos puesto de acuerdo ni nada. Los de otros rellenos -los hay con mermelada- no merecen ni mención... 



krolaina said:


> Y los filipinos...


No... los filipinos son galletas. Una rosquilla es como más esponjosa.
¡Ah! Y de éstos también nos venden los agujeros que les sobran...


----------



## krolaina

chics said:


> No... los filipinos son galletas. Una rosquilla es como más esponjosa.
> ¡Ah! Y de éstos también nos venden los agujeros que les sobran...


 
Snif...son dónut...igual que los donetes pero un poquito más duros, no? Las rosquillas pueden ser duras (de dejarte los dientes en el intento) o blanditas, pero lo fundamental es el agujero!. Ay, qué hambre.


----------



## chics

Pero si son galletitas finitas, finitas como el jamón bien cortado... y crujientes , yo pienso que un donut además de agujero tiene que ser más o menos esponjoso, blando ¿no?

¡¡¡AAAAh!!! Me acabo de acordar de otra cosa ¡los *chimos*!  Esos caramelos de colores que vendían (¿aún hay?) en un tubo y con un agujero en medio... ¿Te acuerdas? Y eso no son dónuts, tampoco...

_Por que chimos es, es un agujero_
_rodeado de buen caramelo..._


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Pero si son galletitas finitas, finitas como el jamón bien cortado... y crujientes , yo pienso que un donut además de agujero tiene que ser más o menos esponjoso, blando ¿no?
> 
> ¡¡¡AAAAh!!! Me acabo de acordar de otra cosa ¡los *chimos*!  Esos caramelos de colores que vendían (¿aún hay?) en un tubo y con un agujero en medio... ¿Te acuerdas? Y eso no son dónuts, tampoco...
> 
> _Por que chimos es, es un agujero_
> _rodeado de buen caramelo..._


 
Halá, los chimos, que guapo, no me acordaba. No veas si eran famosos en mis tiempos, había pelea por quedarse con el morado. Es una pena pero ya no se ven, no sé si existirán todavía. Creo que están en el cielo de los dulces, como los chicles Cheiw (o como fuera) .

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## chics

¡Es que el morado era el más bueno!

Volviendo al tema de los dónuts y los agujeros. Al menos en mi entorno usamos informalmente esta palabra -_un dónut, en forma de dónut_- para designar un toroide de sección circular. El criterio es que la palabra es más corta. Cuando se trata -pocas veces me lo encuentro- de un toroide grande y estrechito, entonces suele llamarse _rueda_.


----------



## krolaina

Chics, he ido a la compra y ¡los filipinos están en la sección de las galletas!

Estoy pensando que la _rosquilla_ de toda la vida hace referencia a postre (dulce) mientras que la_ rosca_, al menos aquí, es pan...


----------



## chics

¿La rosca? ¿como la de hacer la pelota? ;-)
No sé que es, conozco el_ roscón_ (de reyes), que es un pastel en forma de corona y con una corona verdadera de papel en el centro. :-D


----------



## Jellby

chics said:


> No sé que es, conozco el_ roscón_ (de reyes), que es un pastel en forma de corona y con una corona verdadera de papel en el centro. :-D



Nunca habría dicho que tiene forma de corona... para mí es simplemente una rosca grande  Tampoco los he visto con la corona de papel.


----------



## krolaina

Hmmm...Roscón o Rosca de Reyes (para mí es Roscón...¿dónde se le llama Rosca de Reyes?). Bueno, mira, esto es una rosca (con agujerito, también).


----------



## chics

¡Marchando un roscón de reyes!

Krolaina, he visto esto que me muestras, desde no hace mucho (uno o dos años) en las neveras de los supermercados, con las pizzas y cosas así. Pensaba que era una nueva manera de venderte un bocadillo para compartir, pero ahora me haces dudar ¿será que ya era conocido en otras partes? ¿tu rosca es de pan-pan? ¿Y le metes tú lo que quieras o viene ya hecho? Es que yo sólo he visto estos ya envasados, y ni sabía que se llamaba "rosca".


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> ¡Marchando un roscón de reyes!
> 
> Krolaina, he visto esto que me muestras, desde no hace mucho (uno o dos años) en las neveras de los supermercados, con las pizzas y cosas así. Pensaba que era una nueva manera de venderte un bocadillo para compartir, pero ahora me haces dudar ¿será que ya era conocido en otras partes? ¿tu rosca es de pan-pan? ¿Y le metes tú lo que quieras o viene ya hecho? Es que yo sólo he visto estos ya envasados, y ni sabía que se llamaba "rosca".


 
Yo estoy contigo Chics. Para mí estas roscas son algo relativamente nuevo (en función del tamaño también hay "rosquitos") y el pan es blandito.

También hay roscas de pan del bueno, aunque solía estar algo menos tostado (era más blanquito) y con la miga algo más apretada, pero me parece que ya no se ve tanto, aunque en mi barrio todavía hay alguna panadería que las vende.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Antpax said:


> Yo estoy contigo Chics. Para mí estas roscas son algo relativamente nuevo (en función del tamaño también hay "rosquitos") y el pan es blandito.
> 
> También hay roscas de pan del bueno, aunque solía estar algo menos tostado (era más blanquito) y con la miga algo más apretada, pero me parece que ya no se ve tanto, aunque en mi barrio todavía hay alguna panadería que las vende.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Oye, señor castizo, ¿no conoces El Almendro? ¡Anda que no tiene años vendiendo roscas! Así horneado parece blandito...pero mete diente en una rosca que compres en la panadería, ya verás...ya. Lo importante es que tienen agujerito. Y me pregunto, ¿qué tendrá que ver la raíz "rosc" con los agujeros?. Si tiene algo que ver, vamos.


----------



## chics

Uhm... ahora me he acordado... estas roscas de pan deben de ser algo más de por el centro, pero aquí también hay un producto que llamamos rosca. Se vende en panaderías también pero es dulce, es la versión extragrande de la lionesa o palo, en forma de aro; aunque también puede ser de pasta de hojaldre. Siempre están abiertas como un bocadillo y dentro suelen tener nata o crema, a veces "nata de chocolate" (nata mezclada con un poco de chocolate en polvo).

Se me ocurre que *rosco/rosca* hace referencia en general a cualquier cosa circular, como los ceros que nos ponían en el cole  o los roscos (parece mentira, un hilo tan largo hablando de agujeros y aún nadie ha sacado El Agujero) que unos se comen o no dependiendo de si ligan. 

Y rosquilla, pues circulillo o agujerillo.  Un "veinte años de cárcel" ...


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Oye, señor castizo, ¿no conoces El Almendro? ¡Anda que no tiene años vendiendo roscas! Así horneado parece blandito...pero mete diente en una rosca que compres en la panadería, ya verás...ya. Lo importante es que tienen agujerito. Y me pregunto, ¿qué tendrá que ver la raíz "rosc" con los agujeros?. Si tiene algo que ver, vamos.


 
Lo siento corazón, pero _ejke_ siempre está tan _petao_ que nunca he conseguido entrar _pa_ _papearme_ una _rojca_ _desas_.  

Parece que hoy no nos entendemos, pero justamente era eso lo que quería señalar, que las que venden en el "carreful" son blanditas y las de panaderia de pan pan, como dice Chics.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México le decimos rosa de reyes. 

¿Cómo le llaman allá a los bagels?


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, yo oigo llamar _donuts_ a los del Dunkin, por supuesto, o quizás a uno de alguna otra marca así, nomás. A uno cualquiera, yo también lo llamaría _bollo_


----------



## Innergod

gdiaz said:


> Tengo la impresión de que la palabra "dona" deriva precisamente de la marca comercial "Donuts", pero la expresión genérica es rosquilla, tal como se oye en Los Simpson y esas películas (o filmes?) policiales dobladas(os) al español en México.
> En Chile hay una rosquilla artesanal que llamamos "picarón".


Aunque los Simpson se doblaron aquí, en México, no les llamamos "rosquillas". Siempre les hemos llamado "donas". Seguramente en el doblaje optaron por "rosquillas" por temor a que hubiera malos entendidos o doble sentido, y como en el inicio de los Simpson no existían los foros de WordReference, no pudieron consultarlo y así se quedó.


----------



## Rocko!

grdsit said:


> Aquí les decimos *DONAS*. (País: El Salvador)





ToñoTorreón said:


> En México son *donas *(...) Al menos en México, el término *precede por mucho a la aparición de* Dunkin' Donuts.





ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Aquí también se les llama *donas*. (País: Perú)





xeneize said:


> Bueno, el nombre en origen era, como apuntó Toño, el inglés *doughnut*,





Innergod said:


> (...) en México, no les llamamos "rosquillas". Siempre les hemos llamado "*donas*".


Este hilo llamó poderosamente mi atención porque me sonó bastante extraño que, a diferencia de otros países, en El Salvador, Perú y México decimos "donas", sin ningún intento de imitar el nombre en inglés (la terminación en T). Y sí, buscando un poco encontré un libro de recetas del año *1911* en el que ya se usaba la palabra "donas" de una forma tan natural que parece obvio que ya estaba más que asentado el término para esas fechas. Para que no haya duda de que son las donas que todo mundo conoce, pongo la receta tal cual aparece en el libro del año 1911:


> *Donas*. Se mezcla media taza de mantequilla con una de azúcar en polvo y dos huevos bien batidos hasta formar una crema; se tamizan dos tazas de harina; se les agrega encharadita y media de royal y un polvito de nuez moscada; ya que está bien mezclado se añade taza y media de leche para que forme una masa suave; se polvorea con harina una tabla y ahí se extiende la masa con el palote dejándola algo gruesa; se cortan con molde redondo y chico y se fríen en bastante manteca; al sacarlas se les pone azucar en polvo.


Isla, M. (1911)_ Manual de cocina: recetas recopiladas por la Srita. María Isla quien las cedió a la Casa de "La Misericordia Cristiana"_. Puebla, México.

Aparte de este antiguo recetario, vi también uno hondureño de 1956 y uno puertorriqueño de 1957, que aunque son posteriores a Dunkin' Donuts, *tampoco *creo que hayan sido influenciados por el nombre de la cadena o sus productos, que se volvieron franquicia hasta 1955 (5-6 años después del primer y único restaurante). Seguramente hay una zona de varios países vecinos que adoptó la forma adaptada "dona" mucho antes de la aparición de la cadena estadounidense de "rosquillas". Por cierto, la palabra que yo conocí en mi niñez fue "dona". La palabra "rosquilla" siempre la sentí como cosa de Los Simpsons (y de las revistas de historietas tipo cómic).


----------



## yatecuento

Según wikipedia  los donuts vinieron desde Inglaterra a EE.UU. a mediados del siglo XIX.
Nada es imposible, pero parece poco probable que el nombre "Dona" no venga de "doughnut", que se pronuncia algo así como "Donat" con esa vocal que es medio "a" medio "e". En cuanto a que se pierda la "t" final, no me parece tan extraño, en España  "carnet" se quedó en "carné".


----------



## Marsianitoh

En España, al menos en mi zona, a este tipo de dulce esponjoso de pasta frita,  si tiene agujero le decimos "donut/ donus" y si no tiene agujero y va relleno  " bomba/ berlina/ berlinesa".


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Marsianitoh said:


> En España, al menos en mi zona, a este tipo de dulce esponjoso de pasta frita,  si tiene agujero le decimos "donut/ donus" y si no tiene agujero y va relleno  " bomba/ berlina/ berlinesa".


Acá ahora ganó terreno el nombre *dona *y creería que prácticamente todos le dicen así. No puedo precisarlo con total seguridad, pero antiguamente se les decía roscas o rosquitas, sin confundir con las roscas de Reyes ni con las otras que describe *bb008* en el #12 (las de cobertura de azúcar glaseada y semillas de anís).
Y las otras, las rellenas y esféricas, ahora son *berlinesas* o *berlinas*, pero antiguamente eran *bolas de fraile*.


----------



## Aviador

Hakuna Matata said:


> ...
> Y las otras, las rellenas y esféricas, ahora son *berlinesas* o *berlinas*, pero antiguamente eran *bolas de fraile*.


Esos en Chile son _berlines_.


----------



## Mister Draken

Bolas de fraile o... suspiros de monjas.


----------



## lauranazario

En Puerto Rico las llamamos *donas*... ya sean fritas u horneadas; glaseadas, espolvoreadas (con azúcar fina o gruesa), rellenas de crema o jalea, decoradas con grajeas, etc. Todas son donas.


----------

